# History Channel



## ryan_marine (Mar 23, 2010)

Any one catch that show yesterday about 7pm. It was a great show. I don't know what it was called but if I see it again I will record it. It had more to do with all aspects of logging.

Ray


----------



## turnkey4099 (Mar 23, 2010)

Sound like it was "Tougher In Alaska" I watched part of it. Seen it before and it is a lot better than azmen. That is just one episode of the "toughter in Alaska" series. He also does Trucking and other things - all of them interesting and they do reruns every so often.

Harry K


----------



## ryan_marine (Mar 23, 2010)

turnkey4099 said:


> Sound like it was "Tougher In Alaska" I watched part of it. Seen it before and it is a lot better than azmen. That is just one episode of the "toughter in Alaska" series. He also does Trucking and other things - all of them interesting and they do reruns every so often.
> 
> Harry K



Thats what it was. The guy talking kept saying things were tought in Alaska. It was an awsome show.

Ray


----------

